# Porg Fursona



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Ya'll thought I was joking in open chat
I think not.
I am developing a Porg Fursona.
This is happening.
I'm naming it Tina or fluffy fluffingson the fifth.
I need help with the art, if anyone is willing :/​


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 29, 2017)

Time to kill myself. But I'm a nice guy so I wull always say good luck!  Seriously though, hope you find someone to do it because I wanna see this for some reason and I don't know why. Lol


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 29, 2017)

Now I'm just imagining a porg but with super long, sexy lady legs.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Now I'm just imagining a porg but with super long, sexy lady legs.


But a porg is a short and fat-

Oh god now i'm imagining it


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Now I'm just imagining a porg but with super long, sexy lady legs.


Don't Forget the Absurd Fishnet Stockings to, Can't have Absurd Sexy Lady Legs on None Sexy Lady Things without Absurd Fishnet Stockings.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> But a porg is a short and fat-
> 
> Oh god now i'm imagining it


You're welcome 



Maxxumus said:


> Don't Forget the Absurd Fishnet Stockings to, Can't have Absurd Sexy Lady Legs on None Sexy Lady Things without Absurd Fishnet Stockings.


OMG YES!! thigh high fishnet stockings with garter clips that don't attach to anything! And black pumps! At least 3 inches!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Don't Forget the Absurd Fishnet Stockings to, Can't have Absurd Sexy Lady Legs on None Sexy Lady Things without Absurd Fishnet Stockings.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> You're welcome
> 
> 
> OMG YES!! thigh high fishnet stockings with garter clips that don't attach to anything! And black pumps! At least 3 inches!


Let's get a bit Crazy with it, At Least 4 inches! And Slap some Eyeliner and Mascara on it.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> View attachment 25834


That, was, Exactly the scene I was picturing with This.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 29, 2017)

This is more what I had in mind (nsfw??)

edit: make sure you scroll down to the end.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> This is more what I had in mind (nsfw??)
> 
> edit: make sure you scroll down to the end.


Is that an entire tumblr devoted to drawings of bedsheet ghosts with hot legs?


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 29, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Is that an entire tumblr devoted to drawings of bedsheet ghosts with hot legs?


So the one I linked is not (it's a kink blog, so be aware of that) and the blog that posted all the pictures, "nerojen", does not seem to be what it once was. Searching their archive, it seems that someone else took over that blog. Sad.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 29, 2017)

I wonder if there is stuff on r34 for porg's....


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I wonder if there is stuff on r34 for porg's....


Oh lord


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

I like how this is an extremely unclean topic.... On a thread made by a fourteen year old XD


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> So the one I linked is not (it's a kink blog, so be aware of that) and the blog that posted all the pictures, "nerojen", does not seem to be what it once was. Searching their archive, it seems that someone else took over that blog. Sad.


I still cannot into tumblr, the way they lay things out confuses me.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I like how this is an extremely unclean topic.... On a thread made by a fourteen year old XD


Oh sh*t. Sorry.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I like how this is an extremely unclean topic.... On a thread made by a fourteen year old XD


You posted on a furry forum what did you expect xD


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 29, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I still cannot into tumblr, the way they lay things out confuses me.


Yeah..... It's gotten better, but this post still has the old way of pushing everything to the side which sucks.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> You posted on a furry forum what did you expect xD


True, and i've seen worse.

Also, rule thirty four means that if it exists, there is probably porn of it.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I wonder if there is stuff on r34 for porg's....


For Curiosity's Sake, I googled this, and Ya know, it's not the worst I've seen, But I still want some Bleach after seeing it.



KiaraTC said:


> I like how this is an extremely unclean topic.... On a thread made by a fourteen year old XD


AND I AM SO SORRY!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Bleach shots, anyone?


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 29, 2017)

Shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots
EVERYBODY!


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots
> EVERYBODY!


Chug, chug, Chug, CHUG, _CHUG, CHUG, *CHUG, CHUG, CHUG, CHUG, CHUG*_


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

*Chugs bleach because its not alchohol*


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 29, 2017)

You should still doodle a porg with sexy legs tho. 
I need to see this thing.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Ooh, ooh, I'll try to do it!


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 29, 2017)

I can't wait to see this.
You are a good teenager. Not one of those shitty teens.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm giving it some ripped shortie shorts


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I can't wait to see this.
> You are a good teenager. Not one of those shitty teens.


Its just a little doodle
I could do a 100% serious one, but itd take me an hour


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Its just a little doodle
> I could do a 100% serious one, but itd take me an hour


I'm still excited. 
Pleasure in the little things, ya know? haha =^.^=


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

WAIT I CAN MAKE IT EVEN BETTER HOLD ON


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

A good thing is being made here.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

People are gonna open this and be so confused omfg


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 29, 2017)

That is everything I ever wanted.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm trying so hard not to lmfao, theres a sleeping person in the room i'm in


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 29, 2017)

wake them up. they need to see this.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> wake them up. they need to see this.


Its my seven-year-old sister XD


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Its my seven-year-old sister XD


WHY ARE Y'ALL SO LITTLE??

but wake her up anyway. you are never too young for sexy porg legs.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> WHY ARE Y'ALL SO LITTLE??
> 
> but wake her up anyway. you are never too young for sexy porg legs.


I am the oldest at my dad's, but I am the middle child at my mom's


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I am the oldest at my dad's, but I am the middle child at my mom's


babies, the lot of you. 
(speaking as someone who is already a quarter century old)


----------



## Amynhotep (Jan 4, 2018)

Might I add my own contribution, Gentlefolk?


----------



## jellicle (Jan 4, 2018)

y'all just made my day lmao


----------



## silveredgreen (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm a bit scared.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thank you everyone, this made my day.



Maxxumus said:


> For Curiosity's Sake, I googled this, and Ya know, it's not the worst I've seen, But I still want some Bleach after seeing it.


Original I wasn’t, but this changed my mind.  You know what, not the worst r34 I’ve seen.


----------



## BirbTrash (Jan 10, 2018)

YASS P O R G S


----------



## Scales42 (Jan 10, 2018)

BirbTrash said:


> YASS P O R G S


----------



## kitschykatschy (Jan 10, 2018)

what the hell, guys


----------

